# Diesel in France and Spain



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

In France this morning we paid the equivilent of 92 pence for deisel and later on in Spain around 86 pence per litre. It certainly beats the £1.12 we paid at home before setting off.
I wonder why we have to pay so much more?

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tax I'm afarid, Alan.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

86 P a litre in Spain ???
Shop around a bit and you will find it even cheaper
I pay around 79p in Alzira area (Valencia)


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

hogan said:


> 86 P a litre in Spain ???
> Shop around a bit and you will find it even cheaper
> I pay around 79p in Alzira area (Valencia)


Thanks for spoiling my day 

I now going to drown my sorrows 

Andy


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

hogan said:


> 86 P a litre in Spain ???
> Shop around a bit and you will find it even cheaper
> I pay around 79p in Alzira area (Valencia)


Did not have time today, I filled up on the road from Burgos to Madrid so I was happy to pay 86 pence.

Mike


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Mike,
You will be even more pleased if you find a "BONAREA" service station, last October I visited two and they sell diesel at approximatly 10cents a litre less than the others (0.858).
They have a website that lists their stations but the address eludes me at present. Spain only.


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

68p in Gibraltar today. It's going to hurt when i get back to the UK.


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

What is the price of petrol there please is it cheaper or dearer than derv??

Regards Pat


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

About 10 cents more than DERV


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Essence*



ruffingitsmoothly said:


> What is the price of petrol there please is it cheaper or dearer than derv??
> 
> Regards Pat


In France Essence sans Plomb is hovering around €1.45 a litre

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Essence*



teemyob said:


> ruffingitsmoothly said:
> 
> 
> > What is the price of petrol there please is it cheaper or dearer than derv??Regards Pat
> ...


€1.24 around here TM.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Essence*



raynipper said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > ruffingitsmoothly said:
> ...


You live in a cheaper region of France Ray, we saw it no cheaper than €1.35 on our recent 3 week trip.

Voir Ici

Ouch
TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally TM I only buy petrol for the mower as all three of our vehicles are diesel at €1.04.
I checked on .........

http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/index.php?module=dbgestion&action=fsearch

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*

Regular Diesel

Tesco Manchester £1.14 litre
Shell Manchester £1.18 Litre
ASDA Pilsworth £1.15

*AVERAGE Manchester Price £115.66 Litre*

Auchan Bethune 88.8p litre
LEADER Price Calais 86.4p litre
Shopi Hurtevent 88.2p litre

*AVERAGE French Pas-De-Calais Price 87.2p Litre*

So in France, Spain, Belgium, Luxembourg, Andorra is cheaper = Simples


----------

